# 1 CMBG Social Media Platforms



## 1_CMBG_PAO (27 Oct 2013)

ALCON,

Just hoping to make all of you aware that 1 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group now has Twitter, Facebook, Flickr, and YouTube pages up so you can follow the Army in Western Canada, often in real time.

1400 or so soldiers are in Wainwright at the moment going through Ex HADES RAM and then we'll be conducting the Combat Team Commanders Course until the 7th of October.

You can see photos and videos of 1 CMBG soldiers in action at:

www.facebook.com/1cmbg

www.twitter.com/1cmbg

www.flickr.com/photos/1cmbg

www.youtube.com/1cdnmechbdegrp

Have a look. Comment, like, and tell your friends and family. We are working hard to put up the content soldiers and their family and friends want to see. 

Take a look at these videos to see what we mean!

1 CMBG 2013 / 2013
http://youtu.be/wXEKSwHe61Q

Ex PEGASUS RAIDER
http://youtu.be/WaWE4B-LHHw

Message us anytime with questions, comments, or suggestions.

Cheers,

1 CMBG Public Affairs Officer
Lt(N) Tony Wright


----------



## Armynewsguy (27 Oct 2013)

Should that not be the 3rd Canadian Division, not  1 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group ?  ;D


----------



## jeffb (27 Oct 2013)

MrGnr said:
			
		

> Should that not be the 3rd Canadian Division, not  1 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group ?  ;D



Why? 3 Can Div is what LFWA was renamed to. 1CMBG still exists as a sub-unit of 3 Can Div.


----------



## 1_CMBG_PAO (27 Oct 2013)

JeffB would be correct. 

3 Cdn Div has social media platforms but we don't tell people about that because we want them to visit the 1 CMBG pages!


----------



## larry Strong (27 Oct 2013)

The YouTube page won't open




Larry


----------



## Strike (27 Oct 2013)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> The YouTube page won't open
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Works fine for me.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2013)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> The YouTube page won't open
> 
> Larry


I'm on FireFox, and it won't open for me, either.  

However, I did have more success with this link:
http://www.youtube.com/user/1CdnMechBdeGrp
I think adding an "h" to first post link makes the difference.

Thanks for sharing the links - always happy to see the Info-machine sharing - and welcome to Milnet.ca!


----------



## larry Strong (27 Oct 2013)

That works, thanks




Larry


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Oct 2013)

1_CMBG_PAO said:
			
		

> 1400 or so soldiers are in Wainwright at the moment going through Ex HADES RAM and then we'll be conducting the Combat Team Commanders Course until the *7th of October*.


Veritas, right?  I think you may mean 7th of November 



Cheers


----------



## dapaterson (27 Oct 2013)

Nah, 1 CMBG is experimenting with the TARDIS on the Combat Team Commanders Course.


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Oct 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Nah, 1 CMBG is experimenting with the TARDIS on the Combat Team Commanders Course.


:rofl:


----------



## a_majoor (27 Oct 2013)

I hope everyone is comfortable with the "how" social media is used on the other side of the screen: to develop detailed marketing profiles. I also hope that account was taken of how FaceBook, in particular, has no respect for the privacy rights of its users, and often resets settings without any forewarning to the user, meaning that any previous privacy restrictions etc. are defaulted to the FaceBook standard of "none at all". As a minimum, I hope that tagging and other informational metadata is scrubbed prior to anything being posted on the Facebook site.

I had to get a FaceBook account because the unit I was associated with used FaceBook as a means of sending out information (and despite the strong objections of many members BTW), and the endless spamming drove me nuts (even with all the privacy filters set to "max" and NEVER using FaceBook for anything besides unit business); while all of the unit information could have easily been sent via email without any real loss of fidelity. I finally dumped the Facebook account and no longer have to put up with the huge waste of time/low information content that I was getting, without missing anything.

YMMV


----------



## 1_CMBG_PAO (27 Oct 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I'm on FireFox, and it won't open for me, either.
> 
> However, I did have more success with this link:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/1CdnMechBdeGrp
> ...



My fault. You're correct about the "h". The correct link is www.youtube.com/1cdnmechbdegrp. We would have prefered to use 1CMBG as we had for the other platforms but YouTube wouldn't go for it.


----------



## 1_CMBG_PAO (27 Oct 2013)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Veritas, right?  I think you may mean 7th of November
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Veritas is latin for "Truth". I'm not sure what the latin is for "accurate". My bad. Nov 7 is what I meant.


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Oct 2013)

1_CMBG_PAO said:
			
		

> Veritas is latin for "Truth". I'm not sure what the latin is for "accurate". My bad. Nov 7 is what I meant.


No worries.  My post was entirely in jest.  

(I think "tersus" would be most apt)


:cheers:


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Oct 2013)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> I hope everyone is comfortable with the "how" social media is used on the other side of the screen: to develop detailed marketing profiles. I also hope that account was taken of how FaceBook, in particular, has no respect for the privacy rights of its users, and often resets settings without any forewarning to the user, meaning that any previous privacy restrictions etc. are defaulted to the FaceBook standard of "none at all". As a minimum, I hope that tagging and other informational metadata is scrubbed prior to anything being posted on the Facebook site.
> 
> I had to get a FaceBook account because the unit I was associated with used FaceBook as a means of sending out information (and despite the strong objections of many members BTW), and the endless spamming drove me nuts (even with all the privacy filters set to "max" and NEVER using FaceBook for anything besides unit business); while all of the unit information could have easily been sent via email without any real loss of fidelity. I finally dumped the Facebook account and no longer have to put up with the huge waste of time/low information content that I was getting, without missing anything.
> 
> YMMV



We have three sites:

Regimental family: anyone linked with the Regt can post anything

Unit members only: controlled access for serving members only, with the Adjt as administrator

Rifle Coy: controlled access for rifle coy matters, OC/2IC as administrator.

It seems to work OK so far


----------



## Edward Campbell (28 Oct 2013)

1_CMBG_PAO said:
			
		

> Veritas is latin for "Truth". I'm not sure what the latin is for "accurate". My bad. Nov 7 is what I meant.




Try _exactus_, _subtilis_ or _diligens_, depending upon the context.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2013)

1_CMBG_PAO said:
			
		

> My fault. You're correct about the "h". The correct link is www.youtube.com/1cdnmechbdegrp. We would have prefered to use 1CMBG as we had for the other platforms but YouTube wouldn't go for it.


No worries - I've added the "h" to the original post as well.


----------



## a_majoor (28 Oct 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Try _exactus_, _subtilis_ or _diligens_, depending upon the context.



The best Latin lesson ever:



> CENTURION: What's this, then? 'Romanes Eunt Domus'? 'People called Romanes they go the house'?
> BRIAN: It-- it says, 'Romans, go home'.
> CENTURION: _No, it doesn't_. What's Latin for 'Roman'? Come on!
> BRIAN: Aah!
> ...


----------

